# Advice on a TIG Welder Please...



## seaco (13 May 2014)

Hi All


I was hoping someone could help, I have the chance to buy a second hand Fronius TransPocket 1500 MMA/TIG welder, the problem is I've never used one TIG is something I've been wanting to learn for quite a while but I'm unsure if I should go for one of these or a more standard type of TIG welder?

http://www.wellyweld.com/products/Fronius-Tran ... 72851.aspx

I will use it for all sorts so I don't want anything to specialised to one thing also I realise it wont weld aluminium...

Any help really appreciated

Lee


----------



## Hitch (13 May 2014)

Fronius is fairly high end gear Lee... is it something you plan to use a lot?

Never use one myself, so don't know what the system for stop/starting the arc is like, but looking at the spec (Transpocket1500TTIG)
It sounds like it would take some getting used too though.
At the end of the day, i'd call it a Stick welder that is capable of a bit of basic TIG work, rather than a TIG welder.

If you plan on doing any serious TIG, i'd consider a machine that has HF (high frequency) arc ignition. Thats generally the norm for proper sets.


A lot depends on the cost as well usually.... the thing with inverters, they are difficult to repair when they go wrong, and to be honest, they do go wrong, even the best ones. Sometimes virtually irreparable.
Personally, I don't think I'd buy a used inverter myself, not when there are new machines available with 3/5 year warranties.


----------



## seaco (14 May 2014)

Thank you all for the information, I thought it seemed a lot of money for this welder but I thought I might be missing something as I am new to this the chap says it's new and I could have it for £500. R-Tech keep coming up and I should save up and go for one of those I don't think I will be doing much aluminium welding but saying that loads will come along as soon as they deliver the DC version to my door!...

Lee


----------



## Hitch (15 May 2014)

I keep saying it, but if you want to get into the world or welding as a beginner, you won't go far wrong joining up here-

http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/

Lots of info and friendly advice, along side decent video tutorials and such.
Much more use than what I could post up here.


----------



## seaco (15 May 2014)

Hitch":2lxhfeas said:


> I keep saying it, but if you want to get into the world or welding as a beginner, you won't go far wrong joining up here-
> 
> http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/
> 
> ...




Already have...  :wink:


----------



## Flatlander (19 May 2014)

I'd like to ask, why especially a TIG welder? MIG/MAG can be used to weld steel, stainless, and aluminium. Add a Stick welder to that, and cast iron joins the group. One caveat though. For every welding job is a "preferable" method, and an "acceptable" one.


----------



## seaco (19 May 2014)

Flatlander":ceq2r38i said:


> I'd like to ask, why especially a TIG welder? MIG/MAG can be used to weld steel, stainless, and aluminium. Add a Stick welder to that, and cast iron joins the group. One caveat though. For every welding job is a "preferable" method, and an "acceptable" one.



I have a MIG welder but from what I've seen TIG is a lot more controllable I'm finding when I've milled or lathed a nice piece I will then spoil it with the welding so I think TIG is the way to go for me and an added bonus is most TIG welders have MMA stick welding included...


----------



## Flatlander (19 May 2014)

I had a look at the specs of the Fronius. By my own personal standards, its not a machine that I would buy. The specs of it are far to poor for the use I would give it. Also, and this is probably the most important part. Its NOT by a long chalk a TIG that happens to be capable of Stick (MMA). Its a n MMA capable of TIG. There are similar machines to that available for less money. So my thoughts would either be get a similar welder for less money, or a better one for more.

One thing to remember, Of the 4 basic welding techniques, TIG is for the majority of people the most difficult to learn, especially if that person is not familiar with the other 3 types.


----------



## dickm (19 May 2014)

Flatlander":h95p74i3 said:


> One thing to remember, Of the 4 basic welding techniques, TIG is for the majority of people the most difficult to learn, especially if that person is not familiar with the other 3 types.



Agreed, tho' from my experience it's possibly even more difficult if you are familiar with mig and MMA


----------

